# How long does a betta live with Dropsy



## JamieTron (May 16, 2009)

As some of you may know I have a female betta with dropsy...well I was wondering how long they usually live with the disease. She has been in the late stages of dropsy now for almost 2 months. She eats like a horse and she still is very responsive. I thought that once the final stages of dropsy hit she would leave me forever soon after...Is this abnormal for them to live this long afterward? 

I try my best to spoil her as much as I can before the disease takes her away, the water is low, she gets her favorite treats more often and I have her right on my computer desk so see can see me everyday and does not feel lonely. Are there other things I can do? I have some aquarium salt now, I am not sure how to treat a dropsy fish with salt though :-? 

Thanks guys!

Jamie


----------



## ninjafish (Oct 25, 2009)

I don't have any ideas, but I know someone with more knowledge of this disease will come along soon. It sounds like you're making her a happy little girl in the time she has left, and I'm sure she appreciates it. =)


----------



## JamieTron (May 16, 2009)

Thanks !!!  she's been with me for about 3 years now, she was my very first female betta. I hate to see her ill, but I guess that happens with old age your immune system doesn't stay the best. I just hope she's not in any pain or anything.


----------



## Chell (Oct 28, 2009)

wow, 2 months with dropsy?

My first betta died of dropsy, but he died in the following day I found out he'd gotten it. :-?


----------



## JamieTron (May 16, 2009)

really? I am sorry to hear that  I found my dropsy really early and treated it, but it came back worse. Perhaps that is the only reason I could keep her alive so long. Maybe the treatment slowed the process? hrmmmm


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

It could be the tlc she's getting.


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

I would skip the salt at this stage. It sounds as if you're doing everything you can at this stage. If its of any encouragement for you, I brought a betta home for my daughter once. It had advanced dropsy and popeye in both eyes... and with the tlc she gave it (like you're doing with yours) that fish lived about 3 yrs in that condition, he thrived. He never got better, never got worse.. then one day about 3 yrs later we found him laying in his plants not moving. 

I have seen many fish live with advanced stage dropsy for up to 1 - 2 yrs and I wouldn't call it uncommon anymore, if the proper care is given. Keep the water extremely clean, go easy on food (not too much at a time or in a given day) and keep the water temp in the low 80's. You could find you have alot more time with this fish than you first thought. The attention also helps.

Good Luck to you!


----------



## JamieTron (May 16, 2009)

thanks drama and thanks bettababy, yea she's been a pretty good fish I feel bad seeing her non as active and whatnot. But I have been only feeding her once I day, I still fast her about once a week with my other bettas to prevent constipation (not that I over feed them, but as a precaution) She just gets some more blood worms than the others now ;-) 

thanks for the encouragement, I was just wondering how her condition was compared to the norm, and I guess she seems to be doing well from what you guys say


----------

